# Fordson Dexta Paint



## henryb270510 (Jan 8, 2022)

fordson empire blue and howard rotavator orange paint 
please reccomend places to buy the paints from
happy 2022


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi henryb270510, welcome to the forum!

Strange, I was just watching MrCrispin on YouTube painting his Harrison lathe and mentioning Paragon Paints. I have heard good about them from other sources, but have not used their products:


Fordson Tractor Empire Blue




Howard Rotovator Orange



Are you planning to use Howard orange on the Dexta? I see Agriline has the same item number for Howard orange and Fordson orange:








Howard







agrilineproducts.com












Ford/ New Holland







agrilineproducts.com


----------



## Gérald France (12 mo ago)

Hello everyone.

Trick question, the color of the Fordsons.
My Dexta 957E, I've always known it with Ford Empire Blue and its cream white rims. But under the impact of stones during plowing and skidding, on the wheel sails, we see orange-red appear. There is also that the tractor had been repainted, just before my family bought it, in 1974.
So I have in places, the true original color that appears, under the scales of Bleu Empire.
Having looked a little bit, and by deduction, it could be strongly, at least as regards the models assembled in Dagenham UK, that when they left the factory their color was close to a RAL5018, or 5021, see 6000.
I circled some places, where you can see the undercoat.









After 1962, Imperial blue and cream white for the rims. Before 1962, probably the colors I stated and with orange-red rims.

See you soon.
Gerald.


----------

